# Channel Icons in Guide Slightly Cutoff



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got my receiver hooked up this morning. Been playing with some of the settings this evening. One thing I'm noticing is that all the channel icons that are on the left of the channel guide, the left side of the icons are slightly cutoff and running off the screen to the left. I checked the screen adjustment option in the menu and this has no effect. When I move the screen to the right, it's simply moving the cutoff channel icons with the entire screen.

Also, the very last channel that is in the channel guide is only slightly cutoff.

Is this all normal? I don't recall the demo I looked at the dealer last week doing this at; because I specifically remember counting the channels in the channel guide...which had one extra channel compared to D. I would've noticed this.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

This is a known over scan problem for some TVs. My Mitsubishi does the same thing. I was told by the first CSR I spoke with about several minor things that Dish is aware of the over scan problem. My comment was that if they can make the guide fit on 622/722/722K then surely they can make it fit on 922s.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... not sure what the hold-up on fixing this is... but I suspect a lot of people have told Dish about it as it is pretty obvious that some of their menus (especially the EPG) go to close to the edges of the screen and are cutoff on a lot of HDTVs.


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got thru playing with the screen adjustment setting in the settings of the receiver. This only affects the on-screen guide, headers, etc. I was at least able to move the screen to the right a little bit in order to get the channel icons to completely display on the TV. Of course, some of the channel guide displaying the titles in the rows are now slightly cutoff on the right. This is OK. However, I left the top and bottom of the screen as is. If I move it up in the attempt to get that last channel to properly display, it then cuts off the headers of the channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I gave up on trying to fix the problem with the screen adjust setting because I know my screen is centered from other adjustments and other programming (like the test pattern from HDNet).

Shifting up or to the right to "fix" the EPG issue just creates other problems.

Someone at Dish just needs to bring those icons in a bit and the whole EPG up a bit from the bottom.


----------



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

Here is an article that talks about overscan in general:

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/05/27/hd-101-overscan-and-why-all-tvs-do-it/

After having the same problem with my 922, I changed the setup of my Sony 1080p LCD screen to turn off overscan completely. It's not ideal, for reasons mentioned in the article above, but it at least makes the guide fit properly...


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

It seems the 922 uses ALL your screen real estate, which I personally love. If your TV has too much overscan, that might be a problem.

On my Pioneer plasma I turn off screen sizing, turn on "dot by dot" mode, and it looks awesome, going right up to the edge, nothing wasted. An adjustment to this in the receiver would be nice, but I hope they don't "fix it" and bring the stuff in for everyone just to accommodate people who's TV's have too much overscan.


----------

